
Show HN: Quick for Reddit – Your favourite subreddits in one window - thesimpleguy
http://quickforreddit.info/
======
sras-me
Few days back, I made something like this that could show both subreddits and
HN posts and submitted here [1]. Didn't got much attention....

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12382072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12382072)

